# Transplanting Wild Plants



## woodsman (Aug 29, 2010)

I took a walk yesterday afternoon to check on a couple plots of Jerusalem Artichoke plants that I moved/transplanted earlier this year and I started wondering if any of the folks here do the same? Finding edible wild plants and transplanting them to other/hidden areas for future use. I grow a big garden, but I like to have a few other wild foods like the Jerusalem Artichokes, wild leeks, berries, etc. growing in several different places, to supplement the garden and for emergency use. Just curious.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

you're making Topi aren't you?


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Woodsman, we don't transplant wild edible plants, but were surprised at the beauty of the 'wild prarie rose bushes' in our area.

We transplanted 3 to our yard about 3 years ago and now we admire them every day in the growing season.

Found out they were supposed to be very difficult to transplant but we got lucky.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you choose to transplant wild plants, try to do it when the plant is dorment, I believe best done in fall , get as large and deep of a root ball as possible and get it back into soil a soon as you can and seal it in with a good watering,if it came from a sheltered area give it shelter .......
Works for trees should work for most plants


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> If you choose to transplant wild plants, try to do it when the plant is dorment, I believe best done in fall , get as large and deep of a root ball as possible and get it back into soil a soon as you can and seal it in with a good watering,if it came from a sheltered area give it shelter .......
> Works for trees should work for most plants


i would also think to collect the seeds in the fall and plant those for spring.
i have done that with a few things like picking the seed heads off marshmallow, chicory, yarrow and a few other things. works pretty good.


----------



## woodsman (Aug 29, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> you're making Topi aren't you?


What is Topi? Never heard of it.

Thanks for all the tips everybody, I appreciate it. :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We have wild gooseberry bushes throughout our woods, and one was growing at the edge of the yard. I decided to put some compost around it and water it now and then and see if I could increase the yield.

The bush nearly died. The leaves started falling off and it only produced a few small berries.

The ones I left alone flourished and were covered with berries. Somewhat small berries, but none-the-less, loaded with berries. 

Interesting.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with Tirediron, I am planning on moving some apple trees this fall and was told by the nursery to wait ntil they go dormant, late November.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

I always check the internet to see which plants can be more easily transplanted and what care they need in the home garden. I also order wild seed and bulbs when I can't seem to identify them in the wild. I figure that, at home, I could watch them more closely during all the seasons and be sure of getting to know them.

I have a small raised bed that is all edible plants, including root crops like camas, lilies, and biscuitroot. Not many realize this is an edible garden, and they are beautiful plants besides.

There is a meadow behind where I live where lots of edible plants grow. I scatter seeds of such plants as dock around and have had some real success in increasing the availability of them. I have some dock growing around the edges of my yard from seeds I've scattered as well...dock is one of my all-time favorite wild foods!

Here are some images of yellow dock, BTW. It is easy to recognize them from the distance when their reddish stalks grow after the first year:
https://www.google.com/search?q=yel...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Every time I find a plant I want, up it comes and somewhere on my property it goes. I've transplanted goose foot, wild lettuce, horse mint, mesquite trees, mallows, mustang grapes and the list goes on. I have planted black berries across the road along the fence line, I dont want a briar patch in my yard.

About the only thing I have in an abundance is horse mint, mustang grapes and wild lettuce but the others are there to propagate if the need arises.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

woodsman said:


> I took a walk yesterday afternoon to check on a couple plots of Jerusalem Artichoke plants that I moved/transplanted earlier this year and I started wondering if any of the folks here do the same? Finding edible wild plants and transplanting them to other/hidden areas for future use. I grow a big garden, but I like to have a few other wild foods like the Jerusalem Artichokes, *wild leeks*, berries, etc. growing in several different places, to supplement the garden and for emergency use. Just curious.


Are the wild leeks the same plants they call ramps here in KY & WV? What kind of ground do you plant them in? Do they grow well there?


----------

